# Looky here, Santa's come early!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

About 2 hours ago, while we were putting the finishing touches on the tree, we got a phone call from one of the local vets. They had Cooper!!!!!!!!
Only info I got, was someone "turned him over" to them, because they knew I'd been in touch with them. (signs all over their office. inside and out). They weren't interested in the reward..because they'd had him all along, knowing people were looking for him  They "assumed" we'd get over it and move on. But, when they saw I had posted all NEW signs again this weekend. Guess the guilt got the best of them? That, and who knows....doing something good for the holidays?:suspicious:
I don't know, I don't care. He's back!! Oh my gosh, he's back! My hands are shaking. I have to keep backspacing because I'm making little to no sense when I'm re-reading each sentence, lol.

I haven't called dh. I'm going to surprise him when he gets home!!!!:whoo:

I can't thank everyone enough for keeping us in your prayers. It's worked! Holy CRAP..after 69 days, my obsessive licking, barking, dumb (i say that with great love, lol) little dog is home!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

*This is a goosebump moment! * I've checked back to the forum just hoping for a happy update on Cooper - and look what I see today!!!! Another reason to be thankful!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh wow, this is INCREDIBLE news! I am so happy for you Tritia and your family and Cooper too!!!

How is he doing? He looks tired in the pics, was he well taken care of?

What a WONDERFUL ending to this story! :whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He has lots of mats, but he had yet to be groomed when he got lost. Feels like 4 sets of ears on the boy. His tummy is really full of mats, too.
He's been playing with the other dogs, and layin' around as you can see


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*OH MY GOD!!!! I AM IN TEARS - CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT YOU MUST BE FEELING...

GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY AND COOPER:whoo::whoo::whoo:*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, at least he's home! What a wonderful Christmas present, no?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

WOWOWOWOW! Thats great!!!!!! You are so lucky and so is Cooper. At least those people finally did the right thing!!!!!! YAYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> *OH MY GOD!!!! I AM IN TEARS - CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT YOU MUST BE FEELING...
> 
> GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY AND COOPER:whoo::whoo::whoo:*


Me too! (and I'm at work with :suspicious: looks!!!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A BLESSING... NOW GO MAKE A HUGE COCKTAIL AND CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm soooo happy for you and your family! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Tricia, I'm crying tears of joy for you all! I am so happy for you, there aren't even words to express it!

How dare those folks just keep Cooper, knowing where to take him all along, knowing you were looking for him! And yet, I'm so thankful that they finally decided to do the right thing! It is a case of better late than never, but, still I'd like to give them a piece of my mind!

Huge hugs to you!

Sheri and Tucker

Whooppeeeee! And, your boys all look so happy, too! What a gift! 

We'll all be checking constantly to see how he's doing!

Yippee!


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, what wonderful news! I have kept Cooper and your family in my thoughts and hoped that he would be found safe and returned to you. I am glad you got your happy ending.

Welcome Home, Cooper!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Tritia! That is wonderful! I'm so happy for you and your family! 

:dance::bounce::dance::bounce::dance::bounce:

what a shame the people kept him for so long,but at least he is where he belongs! Extra belly rubs for Cooper from me!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Tritia,
WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! That is the best news and a wonderful outcome. The mats can be taken care of and I am so glad their guilt got the best of them. How could someone make you suffer for so long.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> WOWOWOWOW! Thats great!!!!!! You are so lucky and so is Cooper. *At least those people finally did the right thing*!!!!!! YAYYY!!!!!!!


Yea, that's how I feel. My kids were all mad, telling me we need to "sue them", lol. I really don't care. I mean..I do. I'm upset, shocked someone could do this. But, I know it happens. But in the end..I have him back. It's Christmas, and I just want to enjoy having my WHOLE family together again.
I'm sure they're dealing with enough. I was told they had kids, too. I'm sure they've gotten attached and have to explain to them something. The truth or not. What they thought was "their dog" is gone now. Maybe they promised them a puppy? One that didn't lick every time you touched it, or chew on GI Joe heads


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

HOORAY!!! I'm so happy for you, your family and Cooper!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Tritia! I am overjoyed to read this! I got goosebumps when I saw the photo!!!!_

:hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh Tritia! I am rejoicing with you! I couldn't stop thinking about Cooper, lost in the woods, and here someone had picked him up, and kept him safe and warm, no matter what their motives. Our prayers are answered! God is Good! Welcome Home Cooper! 

:kiss:

Cazzie and Chelsie send welcome-home lickies! 

Suzy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow Tritia- you have a genuine sweet and forgiving soul. I've been following this story since you first posted and I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER for you and your boys. 
I can't say that I'd be so composed about all of this like you are. At the least that groomer needs to provide you with lifetime FREE grooming and come to your home to do it!! As for the "captors", shame on them, but thankfully they did the right thing. Not a very good example they're setting for their kids.
Hugs to Cooper!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh wow, what AMAZING NEWS!!! :whoo:
I'm tearing up reading your post. 
I'm so happy for you and your family and for Cooper! 
What a great start to the Holiday season :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you told the groomer?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! I have been following your thread and am SO EXCITED for you!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Have you told the groomer?


oops, nope. forgot, LOL.

I came right here to the board after the kids and I played with him a bit, and just watched him settle right back in. 
I'm trying to get kids fed and off to church here in a bit. But, I guess I should let her know. I'll shoot her an email :biggrin1:

He needs a bath. He STINKS!!! But, he's never been a huge fan and it's freezing outside right now. It can wait.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Tritia, WOW what can I say that has not been said (tears, goose bumps, overjoyed...) I am just soooooooooo happy for you and your beautiful family. Merry, Merry, Merry Christmas. I know it already has been for you! BIG :hug::hug::hug: to you, DH and the boys!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG! That is amazing!!! I'm so happy!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow - Tears of Joy came to me when I read this. I'm can't believe it!! I'm sooooo happy you have a happy ending - especially during the Christmas season. My kids were so concerned as well, and they are happy to hear the good news, too!!!

I won't dwell on those people, but SHAME on them!!!! HOW DARE THEY!!!!!!

But REGARDLESS - he is home - safe in your arms. We are all so happy you are REUNITED (and it feels so good, . . . Reunited and it's understood . . . . . . .) 

:whoo:

This just made my day, my month, . . . .


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG!!!! I am so happy to read this post. Thank goodness you stayed with your signs and all. It just goes to show that you should never give up! I am so happy for you and your family! I am sure Cooper is thrilled to be back where he belongs! I, too, have the chills and tears in my eyes over this.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so overjoyed for you! 

Seriously, I have goosebumps!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Tritia,
I am so thrilled for you and your family to have little copper back into your lives. 
I do agree that those people should have turned him back over to you from the moment that they got him, but I also look on the other side-thank goodness he was being looked after and taken care of, whereas it could have been so much worse.
This is defiantly a Holiday Season to remember.

Give Cooper a big hug:hug:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Tritia,
I'm amazed at peoples' ability to be so terrible and then be compassionate and do the right thing...I also thank god that you were still persistent in putting up more signs. In the end all that matters is Cooper is back home where he's so loved and you know he is now soooooooo happy. So from our Cooper to your Cooper...WELCOME HOME and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't wait to hear how your DH reacted and how Cooper acted!!! Please share!!!!!!!!ound::whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!!!!

:whoo::whoo::whoo:
I am having a hard time putting in to words how I feel right now!! I cannot even imagine how you are feeling - the joy must be overwhelming.
I am so happy that all our prayers kept him safe long enough for him to be home with you. Like you, I feel for the peoplel who probably fell in love with him and struggled with giving him back - but thank God they had a change of heart.

THIS WILL BE A FABULOUS CHRISTMAS FOR YOU GUYS!!! 
I cant stop smiling!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> Tritia,
> I am so thrilled for you and your family to have little copper back into your lives.
> I do agree that those people should have turned him back over to you from the moment that they got him, but I also look on the other side-thank goodness he was being looked after and taken care of, whereas it could have been so much worse.
> This is defiantly a Holiday Season to remember.
> ...


I agree! Just be thankful he is home and really none the worse for wear. Tell us more...what did he do when he saw you? Did he know you? Please give him a big hug from me.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tritia, I am *SO* incredibly happy for you and your family! I have tears in my eyes just reading your excitement. WELCOME HOME COOPER! This will be a very merry Christmas for you, your family, and Forum Members who have prayed for this day!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am sitting here bawling my eyes out.........I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy. This is by far THE best christmas present anyone could ever get.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

And yes, while I agree that it's pretty rotten of the people to not return him any earlier....in the end having him back is all that counts. A gal on a photo forum of mine wasn't as fortunate and she would give ANYTHING to have the your scenario (husband left the gate open and the dog escaped...only to wander into another yard and be killed by two bigger dogs). It's really best to focus on the good - and this is really, really good!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

RIstream said:


> Tritia,
> I'm amazed at peoples' ability to be so terrible and then be compassionate and do the right thing...


One time some people stole my mother-in-law's car...our daughters carseat and favorite toy were in it when they stole it...two days later she woke up and went outside and the carseat and toy were on her front porch...
I think she would have prefered the car returned though...hahahahaha.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Please update when DH get's home and sees his big surprise!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My jaw just dropped open!!!
I am SO happy for you, your family and especially Cooper! He is HOME!
Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just screeched "OMG they found Cooper!" to my DH in the other room. and we are both giggling and I am shaking and crying...so I can only imagine how you and your sweet boys feel!

Oh Tritia. I do believe! what a great happy ending. Not only is this a great Christmas Present for you and your family but for all of us as well.

Is that picture from today? he looks adorable.

YAY!!!!! I can't wait to hear what your DH says.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I did the same thing Missy. My son was in the shower and heard me scream. He also yelled WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! My whole family has been following Cooper's story. I'm so happy for you and your family. It's amazing. A holiday miracle. I'm in tears.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats CRAZY!! Welcome home Cooper!!!

Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my God! Thank you so much! Prayers do work! Merry Christmas! I know your family is so happy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I just keep coming back to make sure it is real!!!!! 

Yay COOPER the frog loving pooper is home!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> He has lots of mats, but he had yet to be groomed when he got lost. Feels like 4 sets of ears on the boy. His tummy is really full of mats, too.
> He's been playing with the other dogs, and layin' around as you can see


Who cares! Who cares! Who cares! I told you I felt him calling to me through the monitor a little while back, and the last video I still had the strongest feeling he was close and fine. Then yesterday I found myself going to FindToto.com to see if there was any news there.

Yay! Yay! Yay! I too am sitting here with tears in my eyes and goose bumps on my arms. Thank God for the best Christmas present. Give him an extra hug for me and the boys. And, I need to get you a do it yourself grooming book for Christmas. 

I'm so relieved.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

It's like the Miracle on 34th St. or something!! I jumped and screamed so loud that I scared Valentino, Lexie & Fia! This is just unspeakable joy! Sooooo happy for you and your family. I'm actually a bit surprised that the people who had him told the truth.....their conscience must have really been bothering them. Post more pics of Cooper when you get time!! He's a cutie!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This is absolutely the best news I've heard in a long, long time! I am so excited for you and thankful that these people found Cooper in the beginning. Why they didn't return him sooner we may never know, but they did, and he's OK. I'm just shaking with relief, and I just can't imagine how you are feeling right now. This is a joyous occassion and now we must all thank God for answering our prayers!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, it's so funny you said that. I never felt he was gone, either. I always felt he would be back soon. My whole family knows Cooper's story and when I told them he was home, they were so happy. My DH and DD couldn't believe that people would do that. I told them I couldn't blame these people. Cooper is just so darn cute.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Tritia!!! I gasped with joy when I read your post.... how wonderful, wonderful, wonderful for you, your boys (what happy smiles they have) and Cooper!!!! You know, a parent's example before their children is so powerful, the poor examples as well as the good ones. Your boys are so blessed to see you set an example of such forgiveness and gratitude. I don't know if I could do that very easily.... so your example is reaching out across the miles too! What a wonderful Christmas miracle this is. I wish I could give that little Cooper a hug right now... guess I'll make do with hugging my little black and white furball, Roxie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia I just scared the crap our of my DH because I gasped and screamed OMG so loud!!! What a wonderful early christmas gift. I can only image how you and the kids are feeling right now, my hands are shaking trying to type I am sooooooo happy Cooper is home. Wahoooo!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG--I have tears in my eyes. I am so happy for you and your Christmas miracle.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia, I just knew it! Thank God Cooper is home!  Everyone on the forum will sleep a little easier tonight for sure, knowing that Cooper is with his family warm, safe and sound. My DH also says congratulations --he too has followed your story through me.

Give Cooper a big hug and kiss from all of us. We're so glad he's home!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Triatia,

I am crying tears of happiness for you, your family and Cooper. It 's your little Christmas miriacle.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

There is screeching for joy at our house!! We are so VERY glad to hear Cooper is home safe!! 
I was afraid to hope when I saw the title of your thread, but it's true!!

*WELCOME HOME COOPER!!*


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Tritia I am so happy for you, congratulations to you and your family! I am all teary, I was just thinking about Cooper today, and watching your photo montage of him.

Congratulations again!!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> *OH MY GOD!!!! I AM IN TEARS - CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT YOU MUST BE FEELING...
> 
> GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY AND COOPER:whoo::whoo::whoo:*


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! There couldn't be better news on the forum. Hugs from my family to you and Cooper. I knew he'd come back to you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Tritia I am so happy for you, congratulations to you and your family! I am all teary, I was just thinking about Cooper today, and watching your photo montage of him.
> 
> Congratulations again!!!!!


Looking forward to more Cooper photo montages :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What a thrill!
A true Christmas Miracle.
Amazing end to the story we have all been following with hope and prayers.
I am so happy for you all.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

HE ONCE WAS LOST, BUT NOW HE'S FOUND! Sounds like a song I know! 

What a WONDERFUL story. I am crying tears of joy for you. What a happy day.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I got so excited I almost dropped my laptop!!!!!!!!!!!I am so very happy for all of you!!!!!
Thank goodness those people did the right thing!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome home Cooper!
I was so happy to read your post.
Please forgive those that had him - I am just happy they had him and took care of him!
I'm going to say it again - Welcome home Cooper!!!!! xxxoxo

PS: I adore that photo of your kids and Cooper! I am so happy I want to print it and frame it!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

What wonderful news. I can't even believe that he is home. 
When I first saw the heading I thought you must have gotten a
new puppy. WELCOME HOME COOPER. Have a wonderful holiday.
Paula


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to tell you...when I first saw the title and then the boys with the little dog...I was thinking that you'd adopted a Cooper look alike! I started reading and was just dumb struck!

You are very sweet to forgive those folks for putting you through 2+ months of misery. Personally... I think a good ass whupping would do them good.... :boxing:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia, wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news! I am so HAPPY that he is safe and back with you. I am grateful that the prayers were answered and Cooper is home. :whoo:

I had told my DH about Cooper and I used to often wonder aloud about Cooper's well being. I am glad that the people who had him took care of him and finally decided to do the right thing.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Trying to remember all the questions.

Yes, those were a couple pics I shot earlier tonight before I posted.

How'd he react when he saw us? Um, licked us, lol. He just bounced all around, pawing at us, barking at us. The other dogs were all over him when he got home. Growling, barking, rolling around. All in play.

Dh came home and all 3 ran to him when he opened the door from the garage into the kitchen. I can't remember all that dh said, but there was a lot of "oh my gosh, where'd you come from? is this really him?? how's my little buddy?" and I think I even saw a tear  Later, he said every day he gets home it bums him out to come in the door. Because he knows he's not going to be greeted by all three "yapsters". But, tonight when they were all there, he almost forgot Cooper had been gone. Like, it was just a normal night. Said it took him a few seconds to process it.

He's also upset about the circumstances. But, we're just so relieved we're not going to dwell on it. It's over, done. 

I called the groomer, who then called the vet to get more info. She thinks she knows who it was. Guess it sounds like a relative to one of her neighbors (remember, there were only a few out there). She's REALLY hot over this. 
I told her I just want to let it go, and hopefully she'll do the same. Who knows?
For now, I'm looking forward to seeing if I wake up with a backache, from having to squish over to dh's side of the bed. So, Cooper can claim the side like he used to


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

MERRY MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOW AWESOME IS THIS?????????????????WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I am so truly happy for you. My eyes teared up when reading your message. I had to explain it to my husband--he got it though!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! May the joy of the season fill each of your hearts.

Karen


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

You know this is a weird thought, but . . . Maybe they feel in love with him, and just 'had' to keep him. But then, they realized the amount of work it took to maintain a hav and just gave up? I know you said he has mats. That is a bummer, but I wonder if that is what brought him back. Regardless - lucky for you!!! Lucky for us - I can't wait to read some new Cooper stories!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tricia, O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just saw the post and link from the Cooper video thread and thought, "oh no, someone must be confused, what's going on?"....to find THIS!!!!!!

From crying tears of bittersweet memories to tears of joyful thankfulness!!!

What a shining example you are being for your children Tricia! What a relief it must be for your groomer too, I'm sure she was devastated over the whole incident.

Thank you God for keeping little Cooper safe until he was back home with Tricia and family!

From my Cooper to your Cooper, welcome home!!!! :whoo:
Beverly


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Trita I don't know what to say that hasn't been said but PRAISE THE LORD. and shame on those folks. I also agree you have and are setting a wonderful example for your sons. That is rare in this day and time. Good night and SWEET DREAMS.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, it's so funny you said that. I never felt he was gone, either. I always felt he would be back soon. My whole family knows Cooper's story and when I told them he was home, they were so happy. My DH and DD couldn't believe that people would do that. I told them I couldn't blame these people. Cooper is just so darn cute.


I never wanted to say much on the forum in case my impressions were wrong. It would have been cruel. I also agree with you about the people. I feel there's more to the story. Perhaps they initially thought they were rescuing a lost puppy and then fell in love. What they did may not have been right, but it's understandable.

I think the great joy in this reunion is what really matters. It's a gift to Tritia's family and to all of us, her extended family. All's right with the world.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*



































*

*Oh my gosh!!!! I just scared my hubby to death too, when I let out a yell that they FOUND COOPER! He couldn't believe it either! I can't imagine how relieved you must feel! My heart has been so heavy over the loss of Cooper and I'm just so thankful that you have your darling boy back!!! Thank you, God! What a miracle! What wonderful wonderful news! I can't help but feel mad at the people who kept him from you for so long, but I'm so very thankful they decided to give him back. *

*COOPER IS HOME!!!! The world is a better place tonight. :angel::angel:*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Honestly when I saw the title of this thread I didn't know what to expect...and as I clicked on the first pic and saw first the absolute look of pure joy in your beautiful boys' faces and as I was scrolling down I thought I'd for sure see "a new arrival" at your home and almost fell off my chair when I saw Cooper.

Holy ****!!!!

That is indeed the best Christmas present ever. I think you'll probably be a bit more mad at the people maybe in a day or so after the elation of just having him home clears a bit, but, I think right now you are thinking so clearly. Truly that family has big issues, I can't imagine keeping someone's beloved dog hoping they would get over it, and I'm so glad the family started to feel some sort of empathy or selflessness to own up to what they had done and give him back. Meanwhile, their attitude is something that is going to haunt them and you forgiving, but not forgetting, allows you the freedom to love and live happily ever after.

I couldn't be happier for you, your boys, and your dear dogs. The "Warm and Fuzzy" Forum Members are toasting you tonight! Congratulations.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im crying I'm so happy for you!!!!!

:whoo::clap2::cheer2:

ETA :suspicious: Why didn't someone email me and tell me the great news????


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Perhaps they initially thought they were rescuing a lost puppy and then fell in love. What they did may not have been right, but it's understandable.
> .


I feel the same.
I still remember the broken hearts we left behind with the people that found my pom years ago when we took her from them after they had her 3 days. Three days was way too long but over 60 days..... Ok, forget that, I'm going back to thanking God for his return.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> For now, I'm looking forward to seeing if I wake up with a backache, from having to squish over to dh's side of the bed. So, Cooper can claim the side like he used to


I hope you wake up with a nasty backache!! Oy, I can't believe I'm wishing that on anyone. It will be the best backache you've ever had. I'm still sitting here in tears and saying wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee he's home.
And a strange thing.....one of my puppy buyers said they are going to name the puppy Cooper. I shot straight to thoughts of your Cooper but then thought all was right with the world and told her I like the name...go for it. I'll have to see if I can get her to post on the forum. Then we'll have 3 Coopers!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Tritia. I am so happy for you! I had been hopeful that he had been with someone all along and now I'm so glad that it turned out this way for you. I wish it hadn't taken so long, but I'm so relieved for you. Yea!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!! 

MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!!! 

TEARS IN MY EYES AS I AM SO TRILLED TO SEE LITTLE COOPER!!!

HUGS & KISSES FROM MY GIRLS
:dance::dance::kiss::kiss::kiss::grouphug::grouphug: :dance::dance:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my GOD, Tritia, I am incredulous. It's like an incredible Christmas miracle, really!! And I'm Jewish, LOL !!
I have tears in my eyes, I can hardly believe it !!!! 69 days!!!!!!! That's what you get for perservering with those posters!!!!!! Well, it's good to know he was cared for by someone, and not eaten by coyotes or fallen off a ravine, or whatever terrible fate I know you (and we) must have imagined. . . I can hardly believe it. . . I would definitely go out and buy a bottle of the best champagne!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so happy he is home! I had tears running down my face reading about this. I can't believe people would do this, but I am glad they finally returned him. I am so happy for you and your famiy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia,
I hope this morning brings lots of smiles and sloppy kisses from Cooper!
I will tell you that I went to bed thanking God for this miracle, and woke up with a big smile on my face. I too scared Hubby as I held my head (now that I think about it, kinda like "home alone") and kept saying OMG OHG he came running in asking what was wrong. He had taken to asking me EVERY week about news on Cooper, so we celebrated here as well. 
I love that you surprised DH with his arrival home, I am sure it was quite an emotional time. Little do these pups know "how much they effect our lives"!!!! I still cant stop smiling & wishing I lived by you and could come to give Cooper hugs!!
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

This is amazing news, I am so happy for your family and Cooper.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia!! This is the best news!!! OMG...I'm shedding such happy tears for you and your family....just incredible..I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm still so happy!!!!!!!!!!! Waking up with joy in my heart for you and your family.....I wish I could be there to see the joy in your faces and to give Cooper a hug. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just found this thread, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You and your family must be so happy and relieved, your story touched my heart and made me hang on tighter to Scooter whenever we were out of the house, I was so scared.

I'm so happy for you all!!! :whoo:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Just found this thread as well. I am so happy for you and your family. This has been on my mind for all those 69 days! I am so glad you didn't give up and kept those signs out. I have to admit I think I would have given up and it would have been my great loss. A valuable lesson learned for me.....

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## NewHavMom (Mar 20, 2008)

Tricia,
I'm not a big communicator on the forum but I must say I too have followed your story from the beginning and I couldn't hope for a better outcome! Merry Christmas to you, I couldn't imagine a better gift!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to thank you all again for coming along on this emotional ride with us. I'm soooo glad it's over. Man, does my back hurt! ROFL! Yep, he was snuggled in right where he always sleeps. Much to Bodie's dislike, hehehe. Still no more affectionate. But, I'll take what I can get. When I felt him jump up next to me and cuddle in, I rolled over to pet him. And yep..he jumped off. Turned back over, and he was back. Strangest thing. He WANTS to be close, but on his terms. Wants to sit on your lap, but does NOT want you to pet him. Oh well. I griped before. Now, I'll take what I can get 

Again, ty, ty, ty. You all have me in tears and smiles with your happiness and excitement. What a great group this is :grouphug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This thread is like a giant Christmas Party. We're all here, we are as happy as little children on Christmas morning, and we all now believe in miracles. I love the stories of how Hubby reacted and how Cooper claimed his side of the bed. I will look forward to more pictures and stories as the days go on.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

HA AH HA HO HO HO I am just grinning from ear to ear. 

Perhaps they did fall in love with him...but maybe they could see he was NOT in love with them and wanted his own family back... I agree with you Tritia, whatever happened does not matter now. Cooper is back where he belongs...giving you a back ache. 

I said when this started, we all knew this could be happening to any one of us... but now so could this really, really, really, really, wonderful ending.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*WOW!!!! **YAHOO!!!! *YES!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

I'm sitting at the office crying. Tritia, I'm so happy for you and your family. 
It's going to be a good day!....

*Welcome Home Cooper!*


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Tritia, what can I say that hasn't already been said.....I am so so so very happy Cooper is back home where he belongs......I knew someone had taken him, I just knew it!! I told Laurief when he first went missing, "someone took that little Cooper". Maybe it was my intuition, but I just knew he was safe somewhere.

Shame Shame, on the people who had the audacity to take someones pet knowing the family was searching desperately for him.

It sure will be a Merry Christmas for you and your family.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You know I can't help but picture Cooper pooping on their floor and shredding paper making a big mess so he could go back home! I wouldn't be a bit surprised--these dogs are smart. None the less--I'm so thankful Cooper is home!:hug: YIPPEE!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Cooper!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It feel so, sooo, SOOOOOOOOOOO good to see you with your family again!!! My face is soaked with tears and I can't stop saying 'yes, yes, he's HOME!!!' :whoo:

Having lost our cat Shadow for 5 weeks, I know exactly how you must have felt when you got Cooper back home.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Soooo glad he is back! I'll bet your DH was shocked!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, I'm so happy, I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes! 
Prayers work and miracles do happen!!! 
WELCOME HOME COOPER!!!

I'm glad the people that had him had an attack of conciousness and did the right thing. 
Considering what could have happened to him out in the woods, I'm thankful that at least
he was always safe, warm and fed while he was gone. A Merry Christmas indeed!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheryl - you are so right - it is like a big party spread across the country!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just read your post, Tritia, and you MADE MY DAY! I'm so glad Cooper has made it back to your loving home. What a great and memorable Christmas you will have!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness I have goosebumps all over.....I was soooo hoping that when I opened this thread it would be some awesome news. Our hav forum family is complete. Tritia I am soo happy for you and your family.  Please give belly rubs from all of us here. I cant wait to tell hubby. He will be so surprised as well and when I tell him what those people did it will make him mad. Sorry I was late to read. BIG BIG HUGS TO YOU!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just got done reading all the posts here and am crying so many happy tears! :Cry: :Cry: Cooper the Pooper, the barky, licky, brat is back with his family. Yaaayy!! :whoo: ound:

I can totally understand your groomer's anger since she must have felt like absolute crap, having lost your baby. She would have been beating herself up all this time and I'm sure she's so very relieved knowing Cooper is finally back home with you. If I were her, I'd be searching out that family and give those parents a piece of my mind!  I understand in your case, it's just not worth going there and getting so upset all over again.

Tritia, you did everything you could and then some. I'm so glad it paid off!  Amanda has set the most *perfect *example of what to do when you find a lost puppy/dog. She's been an inspiration to me and to many of you as well. This forum has it's stories that stay with you for a very long time. There's Leslie's Shadow and the medical issues she had and the very emotional loss we all felt, there's Amanda's ACD Autumn and how that worked out, there are the rescues that have been fostered by some of our members that found perfect homes, Preston's CD and Paige's unconditional love and care for him, and little Mouse with her surgery and eventual adoption into a great home....... These are the stories we share and learn from.

I think this forum should throw a huge Christmas Bash in honor of all those Havs and parents and more, that are too numerous to mention. :whoo: This is going to be a GREAT day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I want to thank you all again for coming along on this emotional ride with us. I'm soooo glad it's over. Man, does my back hurt! ROFL! Yep, he was snuggled in right where he always sleeps. Much to Bodie's dislike, hehehe. Still no more affectionate. But, I'll take what I can get. When I felt him jump up next to me and cuddle in, I rolled over to pet him. And yep..he jumped off. Turned back over, and he was back. Strangest thing. He WANTS to be close, but on his terms. Wants to sit on your lap, but does NOT want you to pet him. Oh well. I griped before. Now, I'll take what I can get
> 
> Again, ty, ty, ty. You all have me in tears and smiles with your happiness and excitement. What a great group this is :grouphug:


Tritia,

I read something a long time ago that had a tremendous impact on me and I share it with you. Sometimes the ones we love (two or four legged) don't love us the way we need to be loved. They simply love us the best way they are capable of. The heat of Cooper's body against yours is like a hug and a kiss. Enjoy it every night and every morning.

I too have been wiping tears from my face this morning as I continue to attend this welcome home party for dear little Cooper.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just can't believe it.....I think someone needs to pitch me and make sure I am not dreaming this. I bet he is so glad to be home with his family!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think your Christmas song this year should be "I'll Be Home For Christmas"!!! OK, let's all sing along......just follow the bouncing ball........who remembers that?? Maybe one of you smart computer people could find that song and post it???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here they are.

http://www.41051.com/xmaslyrics/illbehome.html


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Waaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Vicki and Geri, you've got me crying again!!! Happy tears, though... happy tears.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awwww, thanks Geri! I wonder if it's on You tube somewhere with someone actually singing??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention that on Tuesday, while at work, a customer came in with a sign about a dog he'd found over the weekend. They brought this dog to the vet, but no chip was found, no collar either. She's a playful and very loving dog, about 2-3 yrs. old so they know she had a good family somewhere. This customer was placing signs and talking to whomever he could so the owners could be found...... a la Amanda.  I was so moved and encouraged him to hang on to her for a while if it took that long before the family was found. He said a relative of his would keep her otherwise, but I just hope they dont' give up on looking for this dog's family.

There is always a flip side to every story and I couldnt' help but think of you, Tritia, and your family. If this happened to us, I'd want someone out there to do their ****dest to find me, just because that is the right thing to do.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tritia,
I saw this post last night and the minute I saw the faces of your boys...I cried happy tears. I keep checking back and just couldn't get it together enough to post. Answered prayers are so wonderful. I have a bulletin board over my PC - called my prayer board - and I had printed out a picture of Cooper when he went missing to attach. It was a great feeling for me to be able to remove it and know he is home safe with his family.

At the time, I felt that someone had picked him up. I told DH that there were too many people looking for him - to many pictures posted in that area for people not to know he was being looked for. I felt that someone was going to see him and inform his 'new people' that they should return him to his home. I am overjoyed that you have that stinker home!!!!
"MERRY CHRISTMAS"


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I couldn't wait to call my mom and tell her this morning. There have been prayers for Cooper all over the nation. It was too late to call her when I found this post around midnight last night. I woke up this morning with a smile on my face. Cooper is home.  I had to come back to the thread to re-read every post. I'm so happy for you and your family, Tritia. I'm so thankful we get to share in this happy ending as much as we shared in the distress of him being lost. (this part is MUCH better than the other part!) Sending you hugs and lots of love this morning...give Coop some rubbles from me and Andrew and Grams. :grouphug:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Tritia - I just found this post and I can't stop crying!!! I was actually browsing the Forum and Facebook while on a conference call for work. I was looking at Thanksgiving pics of our dogs and got such a sad pang in my heart thinking about Cooper. I think of him all the time and on Thanksgiving I showed all my pals your video. And then!!!! I saw this post (during my conference call) and I screeched these exact words, *"Oh My God, Oh My God, Oh My God, Oh My God!!! They have Cooper! Oh My God! Tritia!!! Oh My God!!" 
*
THIS POST HAS ME A WRECK!!! I am so happy for your family and Cooper and the fursiblings. I have work to do - I was given assignments after the call, but I can't concentrate. My heart is so light.

Thank you for sticking with us, for your awesome efforts to find Cooper, for being an inspiration to us furparents, for the video you made. I can't wait to post this news on my facebook page!!!! I love the Holidays if this is what they make people do - bad things turn good.

Lola is freaked out by my tears...she doesn't know what to make of her mom's odd behavior.

This is the coolest news ever. EVER!!!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

WOW!!! I am SOOOOO Happy for you, your family, and Cooper!! I'm so glad he's safe and home where he belongs! I did not check the forum last night and feel like I missed out on knowing he was already home and safe last night!! 

Every time I would hear a story about an animal found after years I would always think of Cooper and hope that he would soon come back to you!!! I'm just so happy!!! I can't imagine the joy and smiles filling your home!!!

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so happy that Cooper was turned over to you! Just seeing the faces of your boys brought tears to my eyes. I have to say that my heart was so happy for the groomer, too. She and her family had to be going through hell feeling the weight of responsibility. 

I was so moved by the efforts Amanda and her family put out to find Autumn's family and then finally a good forever home even though they had fallen in love with her. THAT is true selflessness! I guess we have to cherish the "Amandas" of this world and just pray for the others! 

I'm grateful that they finally decided to do the right thing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is WONDERFUL! I have tears of joy for you and your family and Cooper!
What a fabulous holiday surprise! I'm sure you'll get more details on what happened over the next few weeks, small towns are like that, I'm just happy he is home where he belongs and whoever took him decided to do the right thing and bring him home.

:grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa Hoooooooooooooooooooooo!!! THat's just the best news!! I was expecting to see you had gotton a new puppy and when I saw it was Cooper, I was so happy for you! Merry Christmas indeed! You were so smart to stay on top of it, changing out the posters in the vets office even when your hopes were dwindling. You've set a wonderful example for your children to never give up! I won't waste my time on that family for keeping him so long....I'm sure they couldn't bear to let him go. It wasn't right, but he's back with you now and your family is complete once again. I'm so pleased to hear the good news!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Tritia,

I've been checking the forum everyday hoping for good news about Cooper. This is a happy day for all of us who have been praying for you. You and your family must be over the top!!!! What a holiday gift! Celebrate!

Joyce


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my god I can't stop crying I'm so happy for you!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia..What WONDRFUL NEWS!!! I can't stop thanking the Lord for answering our prayers!









Welcome Home COOPER!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well said, Cheryl! This thread IS like a Christmas party, with all the Forum members checking in. I cannot believe Tritia and the boys got the news just as they were trimming the tree! I feel like I'm watching It's a Wonderful Life, or something~~it's classic, so touching, and the story will be told and re-told by us all. ;-) Heart-warming!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

yea, so it's obvious he's back comfy in his favorite napping spot. back of the couch 










I'm off to get kids from school in a few, and he always goes with me. Well, I rotate between him and Bodie. But, 9 out of 10 times..it's him. Because he loves riding in the car. Literally the highlight of his day. He always starts to get anxious around 2:45, running in circles. Following my every move, waiting for the leash to come out.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

oh, and taking and posting that first pic yesterday. made me realize..MAN, my human little guy needs a haircut, LOL. much better. he was lookin' quite the mess.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope he pooed and peed all over their house, they deserve it! Glad he's back with you now!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Tritia said:


> oh, and taking and posting that first pic yesterday. made me realize..MAN, my human little guy needs a haircut, LOL. much better. he was lookin' quite the mess.


Are you kidding? All your "human little guys" are so gosh darned handsome! I do love the haircut in the new picture, though! It's just so great that Cooper's home!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Tritia...this is just unbelievable! Soooo happy for you and your family. Welcome home sweet Cooper :bounce:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia..

You need to post a ton more of Cooper photos and a video so we can a a REAL big fix!!!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Tritia-
I heard about Cooper's return last night but couldn't sneak onto a computer at work today. I am so happy for you and your family!!!!!! I thought about you guys all day and it made me smile
What a wonderful way to start the holiday season!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

All I can say is:

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Cooper is HOME!!!! I can't tell you how many prayers and thoughts I had for your little Cooper. 

YES!!!! COOPER IS HOME with his beloved family....

The best Christmas present ever!!!

Welcome home Cooper!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so happy that little Cooper is home safe. These little guys sure tug
at our hearts. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! I'm so glad. I had to stop reading your other Cooper thread because he just made me soo sad. I'm soooooo happy for you and Cooper.

I honestly can't believe someone had him all this time knowing you were looking for him and still kept him. Shame on them even if the guilt finally got to them!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wow - WONDERFUL news and WELCOME HOME COOPER! :biggrin1:

Thank heavens for small miracles. :amen:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking back to make sure I didn't make it up!!!! your son looks really happy to be back with Cooper in that picture.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a cute picture. I agree more pictures and videos so we can all get our Cooper fix. I keep smiling everytime I think about Cooper being home.:biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

No one could possibly have noticed your human guys needed haircuts for the brilliance of their smiles!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I'M SOOOO HAPPY THAT COOPER'S HOME, I CAN'T STOP SMILING....!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

This is still the best news! One of my dear neighbors was walking by our door and heard Lola and me celebrating "Cooper's Home!" and knocked on the door to see what all the happy fuss was about! So we had jerky treats and celebrated!

*Tritia - how are the other furbabies handling Cooper's return??? *


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Someone pass the eggnog please.... there's a party going on in here! :whoo:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> just checking back to make sure I didn't make it up!!!! your son looks really happy to be back with Cooper in that picture.


I agree Missy! I had to come back and make sure this thread was for real. This is such a great way to start the holiday season! BTW Tritia - your boys look great, haircut or not


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

tricia,
i just read the great news. i cant believe it. i have been thinking about your family aand cooper every day since that dark day. i cant stop crying, i am so happy.i am thrilled idont know what else to say. yeeeeeeeeeeeeeepeeeeeeeeeee
love to your family and cooper
michelle charley and belle


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Someone pass the eggnog please.... there's a party going on in here! :whoo:


Here Ya go, Marj...CHEERS TO COOPER!!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Tritia,

I am soooo happy for you, your family and Cooper. 

What a wonderful Christmas you will have now that you are all back together!

Arlene


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking back for a happy fix. It is so great that this forum has a miracle to celebrate!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep checking back hoping to see more pictures, too, or hear more reports on the activities of all!

Such excitement for us all, such happiness for Tritia and family, and Cooper, too!

Celebrations all across the continent, the world!!!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*So glad to see the good news!*

Like many others - I followed your sad story. I was so heartsick thinking of your loss. I'm so happy for your and your family! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This is indeed the best Christmas present ever! I'm so glad to know he's back where he belongs.

Welcome home, Cooper!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

omg that's so exciting!!! I'm so happy someone found him even if they were holding on to him..how could you not?? He's adorable!! At least he was SAFE and WARM!!! So glad he's back home though!! But to put you through all that heartache..shame on them!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I joined the forum right about the time Cooper disappeared. I am so happy that he's home!!! I can't imagine how happy you and your family are!!!!! We will all be hugging our havs a little closer tonight celebrating along with you!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! That is just so totally AWESOME! I know you are so happy and your children are also. All good things come to those who wait....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Y'all are crackin' me up. 

You'd really never know he was gone. The other pups act the same way with him. They play, he watches. Once in awhile joins in for a scrap or two. Takes Daisy's ball from her, and puts one paw on it so she can't get it :biggrin1: All those annoying things..totally cute now, lol.
Dh would occasionally joke (to make me feel better) that someone was going to leave him tied to the tree out front any day. Cause he's such a mess, lol. Maybe that IS what happened. He over licked, over barked, over shredded...ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the whole forum is dancing in the streets*

When I first read the message, I was trying to figure out what you meant...and then I got it. And then I raced through all the posts.

Goodness what glorious news. I think it has all already been said.

i'm just too happy for your family...you must be soooooooooo relieved!

Bless you all!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, it is so true that dogs live right in the moment. To him, all those 10 weeks are probably just a blip, a blur. It's US that suffer for all that time!! The brat. :biggrin1:

Diane, Yummmmmmm!!!!! Any cinnamon buns to go with that? Oh, wait, make it sugar cookies since this is a Christmas party after all. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Y'all are crackin' me up.
> 
> You'd really never know he was gone. The other pups act the same way with him. They play, he watches. Once in awhile joins in for a scrap or two. Takes Daisy's ball from her, and puts one paw on it so she can't get it :biggrin1: All those annoying things..totally cute now, lol.
> Dh would occasionally joke (to make me feel better) that someone was going to leave him tied to the tree out front any day. Cause he's such a mess, lol. Maybe that IS what happened. He over licked, over barked, over shredded...ound:


ound: ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Y'all are crackin' me up.
> 
> You'd really never know he was gone. The other pups act the same way with him. They play, he watches. Once in awhile joins in for a scrap or two. Takes Daisy's ball from her, and puts one paw on it so she can't get it :biggrin1: All those annoying things..totally cute now, lol.
> Dh would occasionally joke (to make me feel better) that someone was going to leave him tied to the tree out front any day. Cause he's such a mess, lol. Maybe that IS what happened. He over licked, over barked, over shredded...ound:


ound:ound:ound:
Welcome home Cooper we've missed you!!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I went to bed last night with one furbaby sleeping with his head on my foot, my other one cuddled up between my arms, and a smile on my face knowing Cooper was at home taking over your bed as well!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- Tritia, I know he is dirty and matted and needs to be groomed...but you are not going to take him back to that woman are you? I think you need to learn to trim him yourself...LOL...

just so giddy over this.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

What wonderful news. Now you all can have a VERY Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> OK- Tritia, I know he is dirty and matted and needs to be groomed...*but you are not going to take him back to that woman are you? *
> just so giddy over this.


Missy, my thought exactly. Even if she offered free lifetime grooming, I don't think I'd be going anywhere near there!

I too keep coming back to make sure it's true and for a smile. I've been sharing the good news with anyone who will listen!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hopefully after this she would come to your house and groom him there!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marj..If We're going to have a Cyber party, may as well bring it all on as it's ALL calorie FREE!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

We shouldn't be too hard on the Groomer, as how many of us have had a dog in our care (not to say our own) that have accidently gotten out??? I know I have, many times... and the agony of having someone elses dog accidently get out is 100 times the suffering.

I can only imagine the relief of the person (when Cooper was found) who accidently left the gate open when Cooper got out...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Diane. I've felt so bad for that groomer during all of this. She obviously loves animals and wouldn't want anything to happen to them while under her care. Now that God has answered our prayers in returning Cooper safely to his loving home, let's forgive those who contributed to his disappearance as He would want us to.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Maybe that IS what happened. He over licked, over barked, over shredded...ound:


What a good boy!! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> We shouldn't be too hard on the Groomer, as how many of us have had a dog in our care (not to say our own) that have accidently gotten out??? I know I have, many times... and the agony of having someone elses dog accidently get out is 100 times the suffering.
> 
> I can only imagine the relief of the person (when Cooper was found) who accidently left the gate open when Cooper got out...


I'd normally agree.....but for some reason not this time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I probably would take him back to that groomer actually. After what happened with Cooper I figure she'd be so extra careful, he'd never leave her sight. She'd probably take him into the bathroom with her if she has to go lest he get out of an ex-pen in her kitchen or something. I'll bet she never again decides to groom anyone's dog outside on the deck, nice day or not, and she probably locks her doors when a dog is inside. Accidents happen and if she's a good person who loves dogs I'd give her a second chance only because of the hell she and her DH have probably put themselves through over this. 
I'd probably ask to stay and watch or chat while she groomed my dog the first couple of times though.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I keep popping in to visit this thread. I keep wanting to hear more stories of Cooper and see more pictures to bring a smile to my face. It is so wonderful to know that he is back home where he belongs!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*O.K. curiousity is gettting to me - just how dirty was the bath water?* :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I would have to forgive the groomer also since I have made many stupid mistakes in my life. Just this morning Cicero ran to the kitchen looking for his food -- and ne NEVER has done that. I realized that because I was so worried about a sick family member last night that I didn't even think about his dinner.  He ate like I wish he would daily and his belly is full and he is asleep...and safe. I'm sure the groomer has beat herself up over and over and is now so thankful that Cooper is also safe!!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

It's good to know that people will still do the right thing....eventually! Spoil him rotten this Christmas and enjoy every moment!

WELCOME HOME COOPER


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

The groomer was really devestated. And even though I was pretty upset at how it happened, it's why they call these things "accidents". Even though she didn't say, I'm sure she worried some about her reputation. Even though this was just a part-time job for her. I know she needs to the income. And from what I gathered, this caused a HUGE, and I mean HUGE rift between her and her husband (he let the gate open).
For a bit there, she canceled appts. and said she was going to let the business go. I can't express enough how hard she took this. 
Two wks after Cooper went missing, I took Bodie over to her to be groomed. Call me stupid, crazy, whatever. But I wanted her to know that it was ok. Guess that I forgave her? And that I wasn't holding a grudge. 
But, will I take Cooper back? Um, no..lol. In fact Daisy is scheduled next wk at Petsmart. Least I know that nobody can get out of there, unless it's MY fault  And they've always done an OK job. She's a HUGE matted mess. So, she's looking at a complete shave down. I can't keep up her coat for anything. She's like a darn lamb, lol.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia..

I NEEEEEEEEED A COOPER FIX!!! PHOTOS PLEASE...LOTS!!! :frusty:


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!!! 
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!
GOD BLESS YOU COOPER!!!!


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

tricia,
im so happy for you , your family and cooper.
ive been walking around with a big smile on my face..
thank Cod he is back
love,
michelle charley and belle


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Tritia..
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEED A COOPER FIX!!! PHOTOS PLEASE...LOTS!!! :frusty:


I agree. Also, how old is he? when did you get him? Just somebackground info please & pics!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He turned 2 on Nov 8th (we missed his bday  )
And we'll have had him 2 yrs in Jan. 


I'll get some more pics taken soon. It's freezing outside, and inside just doesn't take well. His coat is such a mess, too. Giving him a bath made it twice as bad.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Tritia.... Coopers look a like Cash Turned 2 on November 9th! We got him in February though.... 

la la la la la this thread makes me so happy!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I should add, Tritia, I just showed this whole wonderful thread to my daughter who had dropped by , and she said re your sons, "Those are the CUTEST little boys!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> He turned 2 on Nov 8th (we missed his bday  )
> And we'll have had him 2 yrs in Jan.
> 
> I'll get some more pics taken soon. It's freezing outside, and inside just doesn't take well. His coat is such a mess, too. Giving him a bath made it twice as bad.


Tritia,

Milo's coat has been an absollute nightmare as you probably know. I was terrified to bathe him the last time but had no choice. He was filthy and needed it. I kept pouring the water with the conditioner/detangler over him and left it in for about five minutes before rinsing him off and believe it or not he was a little easier to comb. Mind you it was still tedious but it worked.

Poor baby. Mommy wasn't there to keep him groomed. Sending hugs.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tritia, I can't believe I missed this post on Wednesday. Praise God who hears our prayers! Your family and Cooper have been in my prayers since he's been missing. I can't imagine the joy you are experiencing right now. Your family will truly have a blessed Christmas.

Kathie


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Tritia,
I had read each post in the "lost" thread, hoped, prayed, worried, cried and grieved, felt such pain with so many others, and been amazed at your trek through all of it. You are an impressive person. This forum is an awesome collection of pooch loving good people. Cooper is a lucky dog. And this end to the saga is truly a miracle!!! A wonderful Christmas miracle!!!!!!
Suzy


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Tritia!!!! I've been away for a couple weeks and I could not have come back to better news! What a relief!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Tritia,

I am always late getting to the really good threads but this one is the BEST!!! I am so happy Cooper is home !!! I would still think of Copper and how sad it was he was gone....so glad he is home with you and your family. 

I bet he will be like Casper, he tried the run away from home once....he hated it came back with a bunch of rose bush trimmings all caught in his hair. Now if he gets out it seems like he really doesn't want to go far from home.


----------



## patricia (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*This was the very best news I could have today!!!!!!! * I've been away from my computer for 3 days and this is just great. My DD asked about Cooper every time I talk to her, she was here when he went missing. I have to call her now. Miracles do happen.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

w


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

what a great christmas present. you must be thrilled to have your precious pup home. 
Everyone on this forum celebrates such a happy day.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's so AMAZING...I'm nearly in tears! HOORAY, WELCOME HOME COOPER!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know why but I always thought Cooper would return someday.........
and he has!! What wonderful news ........ I'm thrilled for you Tritia, enjoy him and treasure your beautiful family.
Kisses,
Ditto


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never been to a cyber party before - even a spontaneous one, and this is as close as we'll ever get. Thanks for the calorie free snacks, Marj! And thanks for the reason to party on, Tritia. 

I was thinking of those great pics of your four humankids that you had shared with us a while back. Your boys are so handsome - models and all...and I remember that great shot of them walking down the road. At the time I thought, "sure would be nice if little ole Cooper had come bounding out of hiding as they were walking along". Now I no longer have any sad thoughts!! Because of the cute shot of the kids and the tree with Cooper lollying around on the floor. Not nearly the same quality photo but a joyous one. Yea!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I keep coming back and looking at this folder.........and get a huge smile.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Tritia,
I don't know how I have missed this, but I just read about Cooper coming home. I am so happy. I don't post a lot, but I was very emotionally involved with your story. You have had such a great attitude through this whole ordeal. I just think this is a great example of how you should never give up. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Tricia, I am so thrilled for you and your family!!!! At least Cooper wasn't alone and lost all that while. Your perseverance certainly paid off!!!!


Merry Christmas early!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How was Copper's first weekend back home!!!! So Happy about this, i can't stop smiling Tritia.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

tricia,
i still have a smile on my face.
so happy for you all and cooper
ahhhhhhhhhhhh
michelle charley and belle:whoo::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Tricia--I come here daily for my reminder of Christmas miracles and to share the joy with you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is from my DD in Wales:
*That's great news!!! And it renews one's faith in people, huh?
*


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He did just fine this weekend. Like he's never been gone.

Sandi, news travels far, huh?  

I'll get some pics up soon. I've been swamped with the kids lately.


----------



## kimber (Nov 2, 2008)

Tritia! I have to so many friends your story! So happy you got Cooper back! Oh
the kids must have been so happy! I love happy endings........


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Ta DA !!
There really is a Santa Claus .. 
What a story - persitence pays off .. I am sure he is thrilled his Mom never stopped looking for him and you kept posting flyers and posters .. .
As to the keepers at least they finally saw the error of their ways and returned him to his rightful owners ..


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

This is truly a Christmas miracle! I was afraid something had happened to him
out in the woods. This is SO WONDERFUL!! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can just imagine the condition of Cooper's coat, but it's a small detail at this point. I agree that it's a good idea to give the groomer a chance. Not sure if I'd feel worry-free enough to do it, but I wouldn't be blaming her to no end either. It's too bad there was such a HUGE rift between her and her husband, but I hope that has settled and they are o.k. with everything.

I'm really looking forward to more pics of CooperthePooper. We've been without any for so long. Of course HE'S o.k., it's the rest of us that are riding the emotional roller coaster. At least, it's a happy ride now. :whoo:

Anne, those lovely calorie-free party foods were made by Diane. All I wanted was some rich, creamy eggnog! ound: Now, how about some music and wine ? We can raise our glasses and toast to a happy reunion at the forum. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, I'd never take him to that groomer again. Forgetting what happened, I'd be afraid it would trigger a fear reaction in Cooper from all the trauma attached to his last visit.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh what an unbelievable ending and a Christmas gift for all of us.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Funny, I'd never take him to that groomer again. Forgetting what happened, I'd be afraid it would trigger a fear reaction in Cooper from all the trauma attached to his last visit.


Well, that's assuming there WAS trauma, lol. For all we know, he happily trotted off to the woods. Got to sniff around a bit, play with some fellow furry friends. Then a nice family scooped him up and loved on him for a couple months  Best case scenario..of course.

But, yea..I took Bodie there right after. But as I mentioned a few pages ago..Cooper will not be returning. Simply for the trauma it caused ME!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia, you are truly wonderful!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Boy, take a vacation from work and the computer and I miss out on this wonderful news ! I am so happy for you and Cooper. My head and my heart are in a spin.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, I missed all this good news

I'm so very happy for you Tritia, Cooper and your family!!!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

In my heart I just knew someone had him and smile everyday just knowing he is home with you.ound:

If someone found Smarty on a day when she was in full coat, was blowing coat and needed a bath they would think I didn't deserve her..:crazy: They would see this wonderful personality :angel: and never want to give her back. Then one day they would try to groom her, get tired of keeping every little thing picked up, tire of the chairs folded over at the table because there is nothing she cannot get to and chew up. Then get very tired of her spoiled demanding ways :attention:. If Cooper is anything at all like Smarty I am surprised it took so long to bring him back lane:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> This is from my DD in Wales:
> *That's great news!!! And it renews one's faith in people, huh?
> *


Maybe that's the answer to why I keep coming back and looking at this thread.
What a great outcome!!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Fantastic news.... so happy to hear that Cooper is back where he belongs.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

unbeleivable!!!

what wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!

i can't wait to tell mugsy and kaylie.

joe


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just can't believe these people had him all along. What a wonderful Christmas for all who now really love Cooper that he's home with HIS family. I've been off the forum lately because life is now incredibly busy but this news was posted on another thread and came up in my email. It's made my day. Forget the day, it's made my whole week! Thank G-d THANK G-D that these people finally got a conscience and gave your baby back. 
With a full and happy heart,
Paula


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

How amazing!! The world works in mysterious ways. :whoo:

I'm sooo happy that Cooper has been returned to you. What an emotional and difficult time this has been waiting for the little guy.

Michelle and Rocco


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I just read this and I am sooooooo happy for you. This story never left my mind. MERRY CHRISTMAS. What a wonderful story. So glad for you and your family!!!!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

These aren't the best shots. Cause it's snowing, and dark out. So we couldn't go outside. And I've never had much luck with taking pics of Cooper with out major blur or demon red eyes.
But, here are some pics of him with his new froggie friend. Sweet, sweet Missy and the boys sent him a little welcome home package that we got in the mail today!!!! :biggrin1:

Even though I tossed an old stuffed toy I'd put up on the counter to the other dogs. Bodie wanted this one..BAD. And Cooper (and the kids) wouldn't let that happen. Poor Bodie just follows him around, lays next to him. And right now Cooper is sacked out, froggie next to him. Bodie..still by his side ound:
Cooper has chewed, licked and cuddled this thing for over an hour. I don't he's ever paid so much attention to something. And he knows it's his, ALL his  
Bodie almost got it once..but, not again, lol.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*I am soooo glad to see you again Cooper!!! Enjoy that toy--you earned and a lot more!!!* :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how funny. Such sibling rivalry even among our pets! Poor Bodie! And I bet Cooper is rubbing it in! :biggrin1:

Thanks for posting the photos! I devoured them, wanting to see our little Forum miracle boy!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. He sure looks content being home. Bodie's trying to be a good brother.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL poor Broody. Love all the pictures, Cooper looks so happy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

By the way, Tritia, Bodie is gorgeous! I LOVE his coloring. Do you think he's purebred TT? Or have you decided? Does he shed? Have more odor than the Havs?

Sheri


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh those pictures are just priceless!
Welcome home again Cooper!

You're being such a trooper Bodie!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE!!!!! I know that look on Bodie's face!!! that is the look Cash gets when Jasper actually gets his paws on something... and he sits there and whines..."why does he get to have anything????" 

Cooper's homecoming has made my month!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see the pups having fun together! Thank you so much for posting the pics. I have told other folks about Cooper's Christmas Miracle in Arkansas, and I have to tell you it seems just hearing about your family's reunion is all they need for Christmas.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This is completely amazing! I am so happy he is back. I am just catching up on this news and I almost screamed with joy when I read he came back to you!! 

YAY!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome pics! I'm so glad Cooper is home where he belongs...poor Bodie...do I need to send him a frog??


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OHHHHHH, AHHHHHHHH....FINALLY, I gey my Cooper fix!!!!

He is so darn cute, Tritia!!!! I just can't stop beaming!!








more-more-more-MORE pics please!!!!


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

still walking around with a smile on my face
michelle charley and belle


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Tritia - thanks so much for the Cooper fix! Oh, and Bodie fix, too! What a fun bunch you have this Christmas! Enjoy! (seems I end every sentence on this thread with an ! Wonder why?) ;-)


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

bentimom said:


> still walking around with a smile on my face


Me too! I keep coming back....it's just such an amazing story...unbelievable, yet restores my faith in mankind. Oh happy, happy Christmas
View attachment 17661


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Great News!*

So happy to hear that Cooper is home!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaww, poor Bodie!  He looks soooo jealous. You just hang on to that toy Cooper! You deserve it! Sending big :hug::hug: for all your brood, Tritia!!! I'm so happy to see pictures. Cooper is so stinkin' cute. I can almost understand how that family kept him.....almost. I'm just glad he's home and obviously happy, enjoying his new froggy as he should be.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos! They really say it all, don't they? Poor Bodie! He is just waiting...hoping....for his turn with Cooper's special toy!

I am just thrilled that you have Cooper back, Tritia!


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

This makes our holidays a whole lot merry.The Martins June,Mikey, Sophie, Dobie,Oliver, Newman <aka peter+paul' If it wasn't for you we wouldn't have you them .thank you.Mikey Martin


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

must...have....more...frogs ound:

other two were sleeping, and i snuck Cooper into the kitchen to get his frog off the counter. HA! that didn't work so well. the others came a runnin 

check out what bodie does to poor cooper's tail. they're a mess, this crew.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> By the way, Tritia, Bodie is gorgeous! I LOVE his coloring. Do you think he's purebred TT? Or have you decided? Does he shed? Have more odor than the Havs?
> 
> Sheri


Still no clue. I lean towards TT most days from seeing pics. But, he does shed a bit. And I've read the TT does not. So, who knows??
And he doesn't have much of an odor at all. I'd have to say Cooper's always been the most doggy smelling of the three.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Copper is sooo cute, I am so glad he is home with his family


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia, What a kick! Yeah, Bodie hanging on to Cooper's tail was fun! I don't think I've ever seen that move by a dog! Innovative! And, I saw a brief moment of Cooper hookie-bobbing behind Bodie across the kitchen floor, too! Ha! Yeah, it looks like the frog is a hit! You may have to find more.

Thanks for sharing!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the head shake growl...and Cooper's feet sliding across the floor while Bodie was pulling him AND the frog. Actually, loved the whole **** thing! So I guess I'm looking for a frog today...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear...now I wish I had sent Bodie a frog too...but you know I suspect Bodie would want what ever Cooper had even if there were two identical frogs on the floor. (that's the way it is for Cash and I see so much of Cash's personality in Bodie--even though he looks like Cooper) They look like great friends.

I want you all to remember this story Tritia shared of Cooper and a new friend from way back when. It so struck me that I thought Coop needed a froggy friend until spring came

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5647&highlight=frog

Tritia, thank you for sharing all these wonderful pictures and videos...this is the Christmas Miracle that keeps on giving.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

yea, he loved his real, little froggy friend 

this is a pic i had taken, and it came out terrible. but he was given him a ride, lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so in love with Cooper!!! (bodie and daisy too)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwww!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*I AM CRYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Need to call DH and my family now to let them know that miracles DO happen.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Tritia said:


> yea, he loved his real, little froggy friend
> 
> this is a pic i had taken, and it came out terrible. but he was given him a ride, lol.


Oh my goodness, Missy, I had missed that thread, what a darling story. Thanks for posting it. I LOVE that pic of the little froggy riding on Cooper's back!  The video is adorable too. I love Bodie grabbing Coopers tail. ound: Thanks for feeding our joy, Tritia! This is the best thread!! I still can't get over it...COOPER IS HOME! :whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is so nice to see all three of your furkids having so much fun! They are all stunningly beautiful pups! I love the pictures and videos. I think Cooper (and the rest of your gang) have touched all of us so much. I just look back to this thread all the time wanting to see more and more of him!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia, loved the pictures and the video. It is so wonderful to see him back with you and his buddies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, those pictures, stories and the video have all made me smile from ear to ear. I'm beaming, I'm so happy for you! Missy is a sweetie to have sent little Cooper a gift, one that they all seem to want. lol Daisy just stays close by thinking that maybe those lug-headed boys will drop the darn thing so she can grab it! ound:

I love seeing Bodie and Cooper wrestling over the toy. I see my two do that a lot and it's so much fun. Yes, Maryam, miracles do happen!! :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cooper's story has made my holiday! What a happy ending!

Missy, love your snow pix, stunning!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwwwww what a neat video and love the froggy ride!
And best of all, HE'S HOME!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I need a GFETE fix.... how bout it Tritia? more picts of Cooper and the Pack? PLEASE!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, love the video. I came for my regular Cooper fix and that frog play is cracking me up! Especially Mom telling Daisy to stop panting...

Cheers!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This thread has over 6000 views. I guess we all keep coming back for our dose of holiday happiness.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susan, I know I keep coming back, just to make sure I didn't dream all this! I get teary eyed again :Cry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How on earth did I miss that frog play video!!! I can't tell you how much Cooper reminds me of Cash...same run and everything. 

yes I keep coming back too...come on T! more pictures of our favorite pack.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

alright, nothing great as far as new pics. but, i did take a shot of asher napping with the boys yesterday. that dark spot over his head..cooper


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWW, Tritia, THANKS for the fix..I was begining to have withdrawls ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

te he he, I feel like I'm intruding on someone's nap!
Wouldn't have even seen Cooper in this pic if you hadn't pointed it out!
Thanks for the dose of Cooper & family.
This thread is a nice Christmas indulgence, this wonderful homecoming miracle.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks! It is still so good to see him in your home, with his family!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll get pics and a little video posted tomorrow. But, we have 3 Little Monkeys!!! Kim sent the pups the cutest, lil' monkey toys. Frogs, monkeys..wow my dogs are getting spoiled! I can't thank you ladies enough for these special treats!

Oh, and Kim..my 4 yr old just asked if they came from Mandy. She's the owner of "3 Little Monkeys Clothing Boutique" that my kids model for  Told her, nope..another nice dog mama on my doggie board.
Thanks again!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia..I just noticed your son's action figures on the coffee table..ound:ound:ound:

Gabe would have the heads bit off in no time..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Tritia..I just noticed your son's action figures on the coffee table..ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Gabe would have the heads bit off in no time..


occasionally you'll find a lego or a GI Joe head in someone's mouth. But, not very often these days. Mostly because my boys live with a mom with OCD, and I can't stand toys on the floor. Sure, if they're playing in the living room, make a mess. I don't care. But, once you get up..better take 'em with you. Cooper sometimes sneaks in a room, and walks out with something. Bodie has taken to the same trick. But, nothing like when Cooper and Daisy (the worst) were puppies.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I'm trying to get a video loaded, and it's not working too well for me. Monkeys have been a huge hit. I've had to take monkeys and froggie away and put up high, until "play time". Just because I don't want them eaten in one day, lol. Man, I have some chewers. When I throw them on the floor, they all go nuts. Cooper instantly goes for frog. Bodie now leaves frog alone (yea!!) and grabs all 3 monkeys, LOL. Then Cooper decides, hmm..I need a couple monkeys. Leaves the frog, grabs a monkey. Daisy steals the frog, Cooper chases down Daisy. Bodie sneaks in and tries to get all 3 monkeys. Man, this can last for an hour straight ound:
Thanks again girls, for these wonderful little gifts for my pups!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh goody new video. I'm looking forward to seeing all your furbabies.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Well, I'm trying to get a video loaded, and it's not working too well for me. Monkeys have been a huge hit. I've had to take monkeys and froggie away and put up high, until "play time". Just because I don't want them eaten in one day, lol. Man, I have some chewers. When I throw them on the floor, they all go nuts. Cooper instantly goes for frog. Bodie now leaves frog alone (yea!!) and grabs all 3 monkeys, LOL. Then Cooper decides, hmm..I need a couple monkeys. Leaves the frog, grabs a monkey. Daisy steals the frog, Cooper chases down Daisy. Bodie sneaks in and tries to get all 3 monkeys. Man, this can last for an hour straight ound:
> Thanks again girls, for these wonderful little gifts for my pups!


Ha! That sounds like what I deal with on a daily basis with my 3 kids! :biggrin1:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is the best news ever. So happy to hear Cooper is home where he belongs. What an amazing Christmas gift! Looking forward to the video once you get it going.
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I had to check in to get my 'good feeling' fix for Christmas. I am sooooo glad that Cooper is home for Christmas.
"MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY"


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Loved the video. Such happiness in everyone here that Cooper is back. Needless to say how great you and your family must feel! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Well, I'm trying to get a video loaded, and it's not working too well for me. Monkeys have been a huge hit. I've had to take monkeys and froggie away and put up high, until "play time". Just because I don't want them eaten in one day, lol. Man, I have some chewers. When I throw them on the floor, they all go nuts. Cooper instantly goes for frog. Bodie now leaves frog alone (yea!!) and grabs all 3 monkeys, LOL. Then Cooper decides, hmm..I need a couple monkeys. Leaves the frog, grabs a monkey. Daisy steals the frog, Cooper chases down Daisy. Bodie sneaks in and tries to get all 3 monkeys. Man, this can last for an hour straight ound:
> Thanks again girls, for these wonderful little gifts for my pups!


Tritia,
You could be a sports announcer! That play back is a kick!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know how I missed that video, but it is so great seeing them all together. Shelby does the tail thing to Kodi all the time. He used to have a beautiful tail, and now it is torn to shreds.


----------



## Kenal0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I come back here every few weeks or so and just had to check the Cooper thread even though as time went on it was harder and harder until tonight.
Merry Christmas. This story sure has made mine! No movie about a Christmas miracle could top this story tonight.

Kenal0


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas Cooper


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG! I don't know how on earth I missed this thread. Tritia, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know how I missed it either-just been busy I guess. What a wonderful Christmas Miracle-give Cooper a huge hug and tell him we are all so glad he is home in the loving arms of his family.

Pat


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks girls  We're thrilled to have our guy back where he belongs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This has been my favorite thread for a few weeks now!!
I have told Cooper's story over and over to people~


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How was Cooper's Christmas? and bodie's and daisy's? and what about your kiddo's?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, Christmas was good. Hectic. Today is one of my kiddo's 10th bday. (sniff, sniff. double digits, makes me sad)
So, just as I get most of the toys put away..more enter the house. ACK! 

I've got some funny Cooper videos to show if anyone is interested  I'm still trying to get something worked out with my youtube, and I'll be posting some stuff later.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the message that Cooper was home on Christmas. It was such a nice Christmas present for my family who had all been worried about Cooper too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh goodie - Cooper is our miracle boy - I cannot wait to see some videos!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Oh, Christmas was good. Hectic. Today is one of my kiddo's 10th bday. (sniff, sniff. double digits, makes me sad)
> So, just as I get most of the toys put away..more enter the house. ACK!
> 
> I've got some funny Cooper videos to show if anyone is interested  I'm still trying to get something worked out with my youtube, and I'll be posting some stuff later.


Yeah!! More videos!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't believe I've missed this -- I'm so excited!!!!! Yes, please, some videos.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, here's a video from earlier today before Cooper went to get groomed. As soon as you put his collar on, he goes crazy. That boy LOVES going out. He was following me around, whining and jumping on me. 
Dude looks quite tragic now   I'll have to get a pic of him later.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the happiest ending of 2008*

Cooper at home. Yeah. Yippe! Wahoo!

Isn't it nice when dreams and prayers do come true.

Blessings to all of you!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks so much linda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So cute! Still cannot believe he is safely home~it's like a fairy-tale ending. I've told his story several times. . . Happy 2009 indeed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*I love that boy!!!*

this is the best thread ever!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Makes me smile everytime I see this thread! Tell the Coopster Thanks for the New Year's dance!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cooper is a real cutie, love seeing him so happy. Keep the pictures coming, he brings a smile to our faces. Can't begin to tell you how happy we are he is home with his loving family.:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's such a cutie. Thanks for posting the video. Did you bring him to the same groomer? I can't believe you found a groomer who works on New Year's Day.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ran across your old thread where you posted that the groomer lost him! Oh my goodess. So glad you have him back and I have a feeling the groomer feels the same way. I can't imagine the guilt. So far Olive is not always coming when I call her and it scares me. We have a fenced in yard and on one side of the fence it's the kind where it's kind of like every other slat. She squeezes through and goes into the neighbor's yard sometimes and it's driving me crazy. We're going to figure out something this weekend to fix the problem. Meantime, I'm taking her out on her leash in the backyard or sticking by her very closely. The neighbor's yard is fenced also but I just don't like her going over there. Especially in the dark when I can't see her!

Anyway, that had to be the best Christmas present ever!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohhhh Cooper doin the Happy to be Home Dance!

Just doesn't get any better than that!

That sure was our forum miracle for the year!

Beverly


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia..Anytime I need to grab a smile I come here and get a Cooper fix!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Diane, that is soooo true, me too!!!!


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

me too


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, poor Cooper is being teased! lol He's a cutie patootie and I'm so thrilled to hear any news about him and your brood. BTW, congrats on the son's birthday! 

So? When and where do we see pics of Cooper's new grooming job? With everything else you've shared, you can't be afraid of a few short hairs now, can you, Tritia?? I mean, you surely can't beat that one time where he turned out quite scary, poor guy!!! LOL


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Awwww, poor Cooper is being teased! lol He's a cutie patootie and I'm so thrilled to hear any news about him and your brood. *BTW, congrats on the son's birthday! *
> 
> So? When and where do we see pics of Cooper's new grooming job? With everything else you've shared, you can't be afraid of a few short hairs now, can you, Tritia?? I mean, you surely can't beat that one time where he turned out quite scary, poor guy!!! LOL


thanks!

and here ya go 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7119


----------

